# New KCNC Skewers



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

I got an email this morning about some new KCNC skewers that are going to be available soon. They look pretty good and I thought that I would share the information that I have so far. This might be my next pair of skewers.














Here is the information that I have on the design and weight. I do not have pricing yet but if they come in at around $50.00 USD they might not be to bad.



ROAD and MTB Skewers 

a. Skewers lever material - made from 7075 AL with KCNC hollow patented design

b. Axle – 6/4 Titanium with two stainless steel springs

c. Colours available - Black,Blue,Gold,Green,Silver,Red. 

d. Road Skewer Front length - 100mm, Rear length - 130mm, Weight - 42g. 

e. MTB Skewer Front length - 100mm, Rear length - 135mm, Weight - 44g,


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

42 and 44g for the pair (respectively) or each?

That looks like Hope components, aesthetically.


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

For a pair I am told.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

I would guess more for the price in that case .


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was just informed that the weight is 42g for the road and 44g for the MTB versions. So it does look good at this time. I was also informed that they will be $50 USD for the pair. I will have to wait and see that but if they are I am getting a pair of each.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks- who will sell them?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

bdc88 said:


> I was just informed that the weight is 42g for the road and 44g for the MTB versions. So it does look good at this time. I was also informed that they will be $50 USD for the pair. I will have to wait and see that but if they are I am getting a pair of each.


Will they come on black?


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Juan,

They do come in black and that is what I am ordering for my road bike and mtb bike. $50 USD shipped I believe. It is hard to believe that they are this price but I do have an order in for two pairs.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

They are very beautiful . . . .


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

MIN in PDX said:


> thanks- who will sell them?



http://plusonelap.blogspot.com/2008/02/kcnc-skewers.html


----------



## bctcdcjc (Feb 8, 2008)

It looks like these skewers are popping up on some other websites. I just pre-ordered a set that is due to be here in March. 

http://www.stealthcycling.com/product/KCNCSKEW


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Please tell me that you did not pay $70.00 for these. The MSRP is $50.00 and I know that you can get them for $50.00 shipped when they come out.


----------



## bctcdcjc (Feb 8, 2008)

They said that this is the estimated sale price. They won’t know their actual cost until they get the shipment. They will look at adjusting the sell price and or price matching after they get the shipment in.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Even at $70, it's lighter than anything else out there that sells for $100+.


----------



## bctcdcjc (Feb 8, 2008)

That's true. Bold Precision Skewers are 49g and sell for $112.00


----------

